# Poll: Preference on Gas for X-Trail



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I want to hear if anyone in Canada/overseas have preference on the fuel brand for their X-Trail. I start driving X-trail using mostly Esso for almost a year but then found Sunoco is way better on gas millage and performance. Anyone recommend other brands for X-trail in terms of performance and gas mileage, or have different experience with the 2 above? 

Jguy


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I have used Shell for many many moons.

But just because they happen to have a station conveniently located near where I live.
I find it very very difficult to accurately judge gaz milage... since traffic conditions, a quick highway trip vs city and most of all weather conditions & temperature have an impact...


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Jguy,
I was the same way - started out with Esso, then went to Sunoco. I track my mileage. I recently went back to Esso for a few weeks, and I did notice the difference in mileage. Sunoco gas gave better mileage.
Rookie


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Great thread*

Many years ago when we had that brand (GM... are they still around?) all the mechanics (many repairs) recommened Sunoco...


I have been using Sunoco for over 24 years!!! like other I have also found lousy mileage with other gas companies as well knocking in the engine... . With Sunoco gas, the mileage is better and no engine problems.. and I use regular and have always have and love it... as for pricing that is another topic!

Stephen




Jguy_ca said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I want to hear if anyone in Canada/overseas have preference on the fuel brand for their X-Trail. I start driving X-trail using mostly Esso for almost a year but then found Sunoco is way better on gas millage and performance. Anyone recommend other brands for X-trail in terms of performance and gas mileage, or have different experience with the 2 above?
> 
> Jguy


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Shell Optimax 98 RON user here since my exhaust and header system upgrades and loving it. Used to get Mobil 95 RON but noticed a huge improvement with Shell and extra mileage too. I guess you get what you pay for


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

Any Sunoco gas stations (or they branches) in BC?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Delta Max 95 Octane for me. Wish we could get higher octane here.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Petro canada because I like petro points!


----------

